# Abs problem, code inside



## th31nfamous (Mar 2, 2008)

The car is a 2001 jetta gls
The car runs great, sometimes the ABS light turns on.. i scanned the car, there is one code 00290
Went on ross-tech it says:
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46) 
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46): Signal Outside Specifications 
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46): Electrical Fault in Circuit 
Possible Causes 
Open Circuit in Wiring from/to ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46) 
ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46) faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring from/to ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46) 
Check ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46) 

Last summer i changed my rear left caliper bc the old one was leaking, i bought a used jobber caliper. The piston size wasnt the same size as the other size.. still the car was braking properly and i didnt saw any difference.. My question is: can that be my problem? According to ross-tech the problem is my ABS sensor OR the wires...
Is there any way to verify the abs sensor?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Abs problem, code inside (th31nfamous)*

yes...you ohm out your sensor or even drive down the road and see what the wheel speed sensor says on the scanner.
ohm should be 1.0-1.3k ohms for the wheel sensor.
from there you can test the harness side.. switch yoru multimeter to volts. spin the wheel by hand around 1 revolution per second. you should see a min. of 190mVolts


----------

